# OK...Fess up! How much cash is in your trainset?



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I promise, pics are on the way...I think I am well over $4K. 

I am working on a Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Athearn KC Southearn Powered A & dummy B $70
Add power to the B $70
Add DCC to both $150
Add sound to B $110
Add weathering to both $10
Time: over 10 hours...

$410+ in that pair alone...

$4K might be a little low...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh man don't do it!
It's one thing to watch your spending to stay in budget and a whole other to beat yourself up on how much you really spent on it! 
I've got more into the trains than most owe on their house, car, boat and college loans combined. It would scare me to know the real number, it would just put my insanity into complete perspective!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I know...but I started in December!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I have over two dozen Woodland Scenics peoples and critters things...cha ching!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Less than I have spent on Flying, Boating, Cars & Trucks, But more than chasing the Greaful Dead a round for a few years. 

When you ask about cost of my trains, I hope you do not want to know how time i have in them.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10512&highlight=cost+day


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

When I was into woodworking I told friends that when I take my dirt nap if my wife sold my tools for what I said they cost somebody was going to get a heck of a deal. I'm thinking about saying the same about the trains.:laugh:


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Ummm...about $2500 in Shays alone...and I don't do steam in general, lol. Not gonna do it.

Craig


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gosh, I have over $4,000 in Legacy locomotives! :laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I say "who cares"? I would hate to have to count every penny that I spend on something like a model train setup. I'm not being rude here ,I just think that this is a hobby for most of us and counting the beans is not the pleasent part.You do what you can when you can. 
I started keeping track of the restoration of my 1960 Lincoln when I first got it.(like my model rr) The amount went way past my counting ability so I said the hell with it and just keep on pouring bucks and time into it. It's a long way from ever being finished (Like my model rr) and now it doesn't matter how much it costs. I'll keep going till it's done. (like my model rr) Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry. I count beans all the time. It ia all part of the game to me. I wasn't trying to be nosey. I simply wanted to tease the brain cells.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't spend time worrying about the costs, if I had to do that, I'd stop buying.  I don't get my knickers in a knot either way.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I dont even keep up with how much I spend, but I would guess im far past the $200.00 mark.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

On average about $100-120/month for the past 3 years....less than most pay for cable TV. (I have an antenna)


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

If I told you then I would have to tell my wife


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Southern said:


> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10512&highlight=cost+day


I always imagine that I am the originator...


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

i tell you what, there is alot worse things we could be spending our money on, id rather spend my money on my layout and watch my progress grow from what i put into it... 

Ive done alot of stupid things with my money in my life that im not proud of, im glad im finally living a honest life and spending my money on things that count, and things that make me and my kids have fun with... 

Im glad i discovered model trains, id rather spend all my extra money on this hobby then stupider things ive wasted my money on in the past...

As long as i tell my old lady half of the original bill of when i visit the hobby shop, im good to go
Ive found its better to tell them i only spent this much and throw the receipt away


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have spent $400 at the hobby shop before in one day!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Carl said:


> If I told you then I would have to tell my wife


I could tell you, but my wife would kill both of us 

Seriously, I just finished the inventory on rolling stock the other day and I have almost $2k in just rolling stock/locos and that's using ebay prices as my estimate for values. Most of my stuff was bought in bulk lots so it's hard to give exact prices per item. BUt I still need to inventory buildings and rough out the scenery stuff (we're looking into nsurance for the trains and sports trading cards).

In short I'd say about $4k if I had to repace everything I have right now. Still not as much as my trucks and about as much as my airsoft guns/gear. I dont have cheap hobbies................


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

On the advice of counsel, I respectfully refuse to answer this question on the grounds that it might get me killed.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

flyboy2610 said:


> On the advice of counsel, I respectfully refuse to answer this question on the grounds that it might get me killed.



I 2nd That!!!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Remember "It's better to beg forgiveness then ask for permission":thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Starting from basically nothing last Aug, buying locos, cars, track, DCC system, hobby supplies, wood, electronic parts, structure kits, blah, blah, blah, I'm guessing I'm up to around $4000 - $5000.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

$1000 a month is not unreasonable, I think...:thumbsup:


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

When I don't do this I restore old Harleys...trains are cheap! (ok, relatively)

Craig


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I collect old pistols, you want something expensive, I can show you that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I collect bills...I store them away so no one can see them...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I collect bills...I store them away so no one can see them...


 I store them in the fire pit out in the back yard.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I usually don't keep a particular train very long. I buy mostly vintage post war trains. Most need work so I fix them up and resell. I like fixing them more than playing with them. I sure miss the early ebay days. One could get boxed near mint vintage train sets for cheap (not so today!).

Oh, I'd guess I've spent about $3,000 total.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

I've doled out around $1400 so far for track, transformers and locomotives to go with what I found. Still have to buy the rest of the lumber for my bench and a pair of switches then I'll be done spending for a while.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Trains on the track, Dad at the Throttle, Kids grown,Wife Happy and enjoying his Hobby....PRICELESS:laugh:


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

JackC said:


> When I was into woodworking I told friends that when I take my dirt nap if my wife sold my tools for what I said they cost somebody was going to get a heck of a deal. I'm thinking about saying the same about the trains.:laugh:


I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! I have about $1,400 so far and thought that was a lot, but it's nothing compared to you brass guys.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see a single Legacy locomotive listed for $2995! Note there are no decimals in that amount.  So, I think I'm bargain shopping if I only spend $700-800 on a locomotive.


----------

